# Smoke shows new buddy



## Defiant (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## fossil (Jul 31, 2012)

That's his nephew.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 31, 2012)

yeah without the Super Trooper sunglasses and a fresh haircut, there's a resemblance!


----------



## smoke show (Jul 31, 2012)

He's prolly more intelligent.
I heard they learn quick.


----------



## smoke show (Jul 31, 2012)

fossil said:


> That's his nephew.


That makes me *The Monkey's Uncle* 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Monkey's_Uncle


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 31, 2012)

I heard someone talking about me?? 

Cant a guy defend himself?   

LOL....  (had to )


----------



## Defiant (Jul 31, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> I heard someone talking about me??
> 
> Cant a guy defend himself?
> 
> LOL.... (had to )


OMG ! LMFAO, Mad Dog you made my day


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 31, 2012)

smoke show said:


> That makes me *The Monkey's Uncle*



That makes me Sad  lol


----------



## smoke show (Jul 31, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> That makes me Sad  lol


----------



## ScotO (Jul 31, 2012)

I can see me getting confused with your avatars.....


----------



## smoke show (Jul 31, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I can see me getting confused with your avatars.....


Just one big family, Scotty...


----------



## begreen (Aug 1, 2012)

This could be catching...


----------



## ScotO (Aug 1, 2012)

begreen said:


> This could be catching...
> View attachment 71241


 we'd have to do a more "rustic" butt for this one, BG.  Maybe a natural leaf wrapper, eh?


----------



## Defiant (Aug 1, 2012)

It's catching on


----------



## ScotO (Aug 1, 2012)

I even found one for you, Defiant!!


----------



## ScotO (Aug 1, 2012)

OK, I put one up too.  Picked a red squirrel for a reason, I have one of them basturdz in the elm tree out back that really irritates me, just like cigarettes do.  So there you go.....carry on.


----------



## Defiant (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks Scott, we are one big happy family.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 1, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> OK, I put one up too.  Picked a red squirrel for a reason, I have one of them basturdz in the elm tree out back that really irritates me, just like cigarettes do.  So there you go.....carry on.



Nice Scotty...... 

Smoke free now for over 6 months. Smoked for 15 yrs and finally said Im done. I thought it was gonna be harder honestly. Although at the time, I went to the doctor for a lump in my throat. So I kinda scared myself out of smoking. My Wife is at 2 yrs Smoke Free. . Now I just have to give up the Beers..... (Not happening! )

I hope this isn't looked at like animal cruelty? Its comical in a way.... Or maybe to some


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 1, 2012)

Defiant said:


> Thanks Scott, we are one big happy family.



You must be my Dead Uncle? Sorry 

Just ribbin...... Looks great Defiant...


----------



## ScotO (Aug 1, 2012)

I quit smoking when I turned 21 (I had smoked for 8 years prior to that!), best thing I ever did!  When I started dating my wife and she got pregnant with our first child, she quit smoking too.  Then it was her mom that quit, then her grandma that quit!  I started a trend, now there are no smokers in our immediate family!


----------



## begreen (Aug 1, 2012)

Good for you. I didn't quit until I was about 35, but I'm sure glad I did.


----------



## Defiant (Aug 1, 2012)

I am proud of you guys, wife never smoked, sons did and quit. I quit here and there for awhile and still smoke but have cut back. My goal is to be off  the fags by the new year if not sooner.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 1, 2012)

Defiant said:


> ........off  the fags by the new year if not sooner.



Thats a Good Goal  



Besides my Kids, it was the Best thing I ever did in my Life. Being young, the Doc said I have a very good chance of a full recovery...

Scotty, thats a great story. Good job getting the ball rolling in the family


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 3, 2012)

I've smoked a timing drive but never seen a timing drive smoke.


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 12, 2012)

What a hoot! I couldn't find a smoking pig or I'd change mine too!



Defiant said:


> I am proud of you guys, wife never smoked, sons did and quit. I quit here and there for awhile and still smoke but have cut back. My goal is to be off the fags by the new year if not sooner.


 
X2,

I've been smoking since my youth and have tried several times to quite. A tough one to shake!


----------



## Defiant (Aug 12, 2012)

how's this Jay?


----------



## ScotO (Aug 12, 2012)

Defiant said:


> how's this Jay?


I didn't know Charlotte the pig was a smoker!?!


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 12, 2012)

I gotta pass on that one, But thanks anyway. I'll keep diggin.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 12, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> I gotta pass on that one, But thanks anyway. I'll keep diggin.


Yeah, no offense Defiant, but that sow is just a wee bit too feminine. Lol....


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 12, 2012)

zap


----------



## Defiant (Aug 12, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Yeah, no offense Defiant, but that sow is just a wee bit too feminine. Lol....


I guess you don't know Jay


----------



## Defiant (Aug 12, 2012)

how about this one?


----------



## smoke show (Aug 12, 2012)

Defiant said:


> how about this one?


 
Fail, try again.


----------



## Defiant (Aug 13, 2012)

smoke show said:


> Fail, try again.


OK


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 13, 2012)

That's what you'd need to wear when hangin with smoke!


----------



## smoke show (Aug 13, 2012)

At least people hang with me...


----------



## Eatonpcat (Aug 13, 2012)

smoke show said:


> At least people hang with me...


 
Yeah but they are hanging from a Noose!


----------



## smoke show (Aug 13, 2012)

Where is the unlike button???


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 13, 2012)

I'd hang with ya ifn you'd take a bath every so often!


----------



## Defiant (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## DexterDay (Aug 13, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> I'd hang with ya ifn you'd take a bath every so often!



"LIKE" 

(Sorry no posts in the last day and a half. Been at the Cabin in Pa. No phone signal. Im standing on a stump, on a rock, with a tin foil cap on. But it worked for this one post! Lots of pics of the Cabin and the trip forthcoming. But I have to take this cap off, so its gonna be a couple more days ) 

See ya guys....

BTW- Nice Avatar Jay


----------



## Eatonpcat (Aug 13, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> "LIKE"
> 
> (Sorry no posts in the last day and a half. Been at the Cabin in Pa. No phone signal. Im standing on a stump, on a rock, with a tin foil cap on. But it worked for this one post! Lots of pics of the Cabin and the trip forthcoming. But I have to take this cap off, so its gonna be a couple more days )
> 
> ...


 
A couple of the fellas wanted you to leave the cap on...I think they were hoping for a lightning storm!


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 13, 2012)

Here is a lil teaser...

Wish I could do more. Gonna start a thread if we get out tomorrow and I get to WIFI.


----------



## smoke show (Aug 13, 2012)

Geez, start your own thread already... Jay comes back and the derailments continue...

He's a bad influence on a good group like us....


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 13, 2012)

Tried 3 times last night to start a thread. . . .

Got zero signal. Except where I stand right now (tin foil cap still on )....... New thread, about it to come.

Hope this one makes it. (My texts all fail on 1st attempt. No verizon. No AT&T. No Google or Giggle )


----------



## Defiant (Aug 14, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Tried 3 times last night to start a thread. . . .
> 
> Got zero signal. Except where I stand right now (tin foil cap still on )....... New thread, about it to come.
> 
> Hope this one makes it. (My texts all fail on 1st attempt. No verizon. No AT&T. No Google or Giggle )


We missed you, smoke was getting a little out of control


----------



## smoke show (Aug 14, 2012)

Defiant said:


> We missed you, smoke was getting a little out of control


 
You don't even know...


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 14, 2012)

If you guys only knew how fast my phone is here (when I have a signal).  

Surfing the net at home, when my phone is linked to our WIFI is like a Olympic Sprinter, running in the wind! 

Surfing the net here at the Cabin? Is like a Fat Chick, thats stuck in a rut. A really muddy rut 



smoke show said:


> You don't even know...



I plan to catch up... If I can. I tried this morning. Woke up early. Put my Tin foil cap on and dranks lots of Java.. Looked at a couple pages (in a couple hours!). Then gave up....


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 15, 2012)

smoke show said:


> Geez, start your own thread already... Jay comes back and the derailments continue...
> 
> He's a bad influence on a good group like us....


 
I learned from the master of derailment! Member 4891 tought me everything I know! 



DexterDay said:


> Is like a Fat Chick, thats stuck in a rut. A really muddy rut
> ....


 That sounds like fun!


----------



## smoke show (Aug 15, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> I learned from the master of derailment! Member 4891 tought me everything I know!


Except how to spell...


----------

